# pen  for navy pilot



## jscola (Dec 1, 2014)

Where can I get a nice pen blank with something about a  Navy Pilot  emblem or engraving ? It is for a friends son who is stationed on the Bush Aircraft Carrier.      Thanks Joe!


----------



## avbill (Dec 1, 2014)

there a aviation blank for a sierra


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 1, 2014)

Perhaps Fred ( Ptown subbie) can help you with this project.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe WoodPenPro has a Naval Aviator clip on one of the Patriot series pens.


----------

